# Who Likes Hot Sauce?



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not a huge fan of "HOT" hot sauces. We have a Mexican style restaurant down from my place that has a hot sauce bar. Its really neat. So I was just wondering who like hot sauces and how "HOT" do you like them?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I like hot sauces with good flavor. The purely hot, just hot doesn't do much for me, but if it's hot and has zing to it.. I'm all about it, don't care how hot it is.


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

khubli said:


> I like hot sauces with good flavor. The purely hot, just hot doesn't do much for me, but if it's hot and has zing to it.. I'm all about it, don't care how hot it is.


:tpd:

I agree. I love hot sauces, and put them on practically everything. However, there's the "edge" where it's just too damn hot for man (i.e Dave's Insanity sauce). A buddy of mine gave me a "dab" on a toothpick and let me tell you it was INSANE!! A horrible trick to play on a friend! (you know who you are)

My mouth was on fire for about 15 mins. after that. I like hot sauces with good flavor and a nice even heat to it.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Habanero is ok...Chilies ok...jalapeno is ok....Some Thai is really interesting...Chinese is neat and ...Lousiana sauce...Anything bold, spicy and hot works here. Grandma started me on peppers as a kid. Wasabi now that took me for a ride!!:r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I draw the line at 100,000 Scoville heat units but prefer ones that are calmer than that. My hottest is 1 million SHU ... which I basically can't use LOL. I have maybe 20 commercial sauces in the fridge and make my own with habaneros. YUM.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

everything from the mildest to "Da Bomb" used in the appropriate dishes and amounts. The flavors in hot sauces can vary so much that I try to keep at least 6 or 7 on hand for the flavor I require.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I swear, this stuff goes well with just about everything.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> I swear, this stuff goes well with just about everything.


A perennial favorite, goes well with darn near anything. They also make a garlic and chili version.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not much for fire hot but enjoy the more mild sauces. Lately I've been going through a bottle of *Schlotzsky's* hot sauce every two weeks. I tried it on my favorite sandwich there, the *Turkey Bacon Club* and have been hooked ever since. Before it, I was using *Tobasco* and *Cholula*.

I also make my own when I have the time. Be sure to wear protective gloves and keep your hands away from your eyes and other important personal parts if you try to make this.

Chop/Blend

O-? Habenero peppers (I like 2-4)

6-8 Anaheim peppers

4-6 Jalapeno peppers

1 small or half a large purple onion

1 6-32oz tomato juice (I prefer Walnut Acres Organic Incredible Vegetable because it's vegan or V8)

20 shakes Garlic salt

20 shakes ground cumin

2 tablespoons beet sugar (vegan).

I slit then remove all bad parts and seeds from all the peppers, then chop them up, slice/dice the onion befoe adding it to the blender with the other ingredients. Then blend to suit your taste.

The vegan part was done for my son, who is no longer vegan. Wow, this makes me want some now!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I like 'em hot, but flavorful. I'm especially fond of the caribbean style hot sauces that have a bit of sweetness mixed in, or a good spicy jerk sauce.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> I swear, this stuff goes well with just about everything.


Love that stuff, can never find it in my local stores though. Only place that has it is the local sushi bar, and they wont sell me any. Had to buy some last time I went outta state.

Sometimes I mix a little honey or bbq with my hot sauce.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep, that stuff is awesome. I mix it with all types of other sauces and dressing and haven't made one that it didn't make taste better.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

LOVE hot sauce and spicy food in general. I agree that in a preference for sauces with a nice flavor to go along with the heat, but on the other hand I also like a plain "just" spicy sauce when I am eating something which is flavorful on its own (if that makes sense). 

My favorite sauces are Grace's Jamaican Extra Hot and Sriracha ("Rooster") sauce. Aside from those I really like Cholula, Yucateco, Tapatio, and piri-piri. The list goes on and on... 

Another favorite spicy foodstuff is the habanero stuffed jumbo green olives. Those things have a great kick to 'em!


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Love that stuff, can never find it in my local stores though. Only place that has it is the local sushi bar, and they wont sell me any. Had to buy some last time I went outta state.
> 
> Sometimes I mix a little honey or bbq with my hot sauce.


Try Lotte Plaza in Ellicott city on route 40. Or there's another asian market on 40 as well, where it intersects with Rolling Road..has a BoA at the end of the shopping center.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> My hottest is 1 million SHU ...


:r What couldn't get your hands on pure Capsaicin?


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> I really like Cholula, Yucateco, Tapatio, and piri-piri. The list goes on and on...


Tapatio is my favorite. Cholula's awesome too, but I've never had Yucateco.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I like a good chipotle sauce but enjoy almost any hot sauce I can get.

This is one of the most unique ones I have had. Taste great and leaves you with a slight tingle on your tongue.
Dat'l Do-it Devil Drops









Do I hear hot sauce pass?


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Danh78 said:


> Try Lotte Plaza in Ellicott city on route 40. Or there's another asian market on 40 as well, where it intersects with Rolling Road..has a BoA at the end of the shopping center.


Ok I know where that is at. Might have to make a trip for it. There is a nice b&m out there as well if memory serves me right.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Frank, if you really can't find it I'll send ya a couple bottles


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

The Hotter the better if you suffer from 'roids and lack medical insurance!

p:cb


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I like 'em hot, but flavorful. I'm especially fond of the caribbean style hot sauces that have a bit of sweetness mixed in, or a good spicy jerk sauce.


:tpd: I got hooked on jerk hot sauce in Jamaica a couple of years ago. Haven't found it in the states yet, though.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

burninator said:


> :tpd: I got hooked on jerk hot sauce in Jamaica a couple of years ago. Haven't found it in the states yet, though.


I've never had 'authentic' jamaican jerk, so I can't compare, but the local grocery store has a pretty diverse international market, including a few shelves for Caribbean products. I know they've got a spicy jerk marinade (liquid) and rub (kinda pasty). Not exactly hot sauce, but I like it. IF you'd like, shoot me your address and I'll send you a jar or two of their selection.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I like hot sauce but it has to have flavor to it, it can't just be hot for the sake of being hot. As long as it has some decent flavor to it then make it as hot as can be. BRING IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I LOVE hot sauces!!!! from Mild to wild, I've tried a lot. I'm to the point now that, Hot or Mild, it's all about the flavor. Here is a site that I order most of mine from

http://www.mohotta.com/

Ron


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Ok I know where that is at. Might have to make a trip for it. There is a nice b&m out there as well if memory serves me right.


Davidus in Chatham Plaza is further down Route 40, I think that's the B&M you are thinking about.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

One of my Favs.........

http://wohesperus.com/site.php?page=main


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I picked this up the other night for a dollar when I stopped in to get some oxtails at a local Jamaican Restaurant.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

I love hot sauce, and we make our own as well. Like others, what I am really after in a hot sauce is flavor first, then heat. I can make anything extremely hot, all that I need is too add capsaicin extract, getting the flavor to balance out the flames is the real challenge. IMHO, too many of the commercial sauces are just vinegar with heat. Just my $0.02 worth.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=272152&postcount=29


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Steve said:


> I love hot sauce, and we make our own as well. Like others, what I am really after in a hot sauce is flavor first, then heat. I can make anything extremely hot, all that I need is too add capsaicin extract, getting the flavor to balance out the flames is the real challenge. IMHO, too many of the commercial sauces are just vinegar with heat. Just my $0.02 worth.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=272152&postcount=29


wow man that looks really good. almost like a fine salsa!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> I LOVE hot sauces!!!! from Mild to wild, I've tried a lot. I'm to the point now that, Hot or Mild, it's all about the flavor. Here is a site that I order most of mine from
> 
> http://www.mohotta.com/
> 
> Ron


Those peanuts look great!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

khubli said:


> I like hot sauces with good flavor. The purely hot, just hot doesn't do much for me, but if it's hot and has zing to it.. I'm all about it, don't care how hot it is.


Yep, me too. It's pointless to use the hottest of hot if all it does it burns your mouth and you cannot taste your food. Hot with good flavor is where it's at. :tu


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not a huge hot sauce guy, but I like some. For me, it's all about the flavor. I don't like hot for the sake of hot. I like cholula, and I keep a bottle of Tobasco Chipotle sauce in each of my cars. Not very hot, I know, but tasty. I really dislike the flavor of habaneros. I would be very curious to try some real jerk sauce, it sounds very interesting.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Steve,

That does look good. Care to share the recipe basics?

-Zone


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Basically:

Some vinigar
a bunch of habaneros ( I use a mix of homegrown Red Sovina and "regular" Habs)
a few jalaponoes
some chipoltes
some garlic, onions, and "stuff"
some seasoning, then let it cook down.

After it cools a bit I puree it in a blender. I recommend *NOT* opening the blender for awhile afterwards though! I just about gassed myself out of the house by opening it up to soon the first time :tpd: !



zonedar said:


> Steve,
> 
> That does look good. Care to share the recipe basics?
> 
> -Zone


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> Basically:
> 
> Some vinigar
> a bunch of habaneros ( I use a mix of homegrown Red Sovina and "regular" Habs)
> ...


I have had that happen....Glad you mentioned the gassing!! Might wanna wear protection with Habs!!:chk


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

:ss












Bob said:


> I have had that happen....Glad you mentioned the gassing!! Might wanna wear protection with Habs!!:chk


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

khubli said:


> I picked this up the other night for a dollar when I stopped in to get some oxtails at a local Jamaican Restaurant.


That's good stuff....as is Grace's Habanero pepper sauce which is fiery hot! Can't get enough of it:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> I swear, this stuff goes well with just about everything.


Love Sriracha sauce! Great on Pizza too!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Right now my favorite is Tabasco Chipotle. . . great on almost anything. Makes really good wings too!:tu


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

If I want the hottest of hot....I just use pepper spray on my food.:r

In all seriousness though I like it hot, but w/ flavor. Back when I had roommates we would occassionally eat each others food in the fridge. I had ordered a pizza and wasn't going to tolerate my roommate eating on this. I put some "Satan's blood" on two of the slices separate from the others. Sure enough he went for them. I heard this cussing and screaming at about three in the morning to the tune of, "F#$k me!!, F#$k me!! Classic. That is an example when hot is too hot.

My worst experience is trying some novelty sauce once and getting it on my hands, thus taking a drunk wizz and transferred onto my :chk. BOTL's.....always wash your hands after handling the hottest of hot sauces.:hn


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> I swear, this stuff goes well with just about everything.


I use this stuff


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Love Sriracha sauce! Great on Pizza too!


+1

AWESOME on pizza! Also hamburgers, hotdogs, and mixed with ketchup for french fry dipping.

Try adding it to cocktail sauce as well.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Good on sushi as well.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

For store bought, Sriracha is some good stuff.


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Ive have always said that hot sauce 
can make any meal better, I love the 
stuff. There is a place in Syracuse that 
sells all kinds have a look.
http://www.hotshoppe.com/


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

newmanium79 said:


> (i.e Dave's Insanity sauce). A buddy of mine gave me a "dab" on a toothpick and let me tell you it was INSANE!! A horrible trick to play on a friend! (you know who you are)
> 
> My mouth was on fire for about 15 mins. after that. I like hot sauces with good flavor and a nice even heat to it.


Sorry about that J, But you are a better person for the experience!

Matouk's (green label) is my current hot sauce obsession..

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/carolinasauce_1971_4995558


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> I am not a huge fan of "HOT" hot sauces. We have a Mexican style restaurant down from my place that has a hot sauce bar. Its really neat. So I was just wondering who like hot sauces and how "HOT" do you like them?


The hotter the better!!!!!!!!!!!!

~DUCK


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

I did the same thing one of the first times that I used Habs. It is NOT something that you forget!!! Adds new meaning to having a "purple steamer" as a buddy of mine used to call it 

Now that I use Red Sovina Habs, I double and sometimes triple glove, *PLUS* wash my hands frequently.



LORD PUFFER said:


> My worst experience is trying some novelty sauce once and getting it on my hands, thus taking a drunk wizz and transferred onto my :chk. BOTL's.....always wash your hands after handling the hottest of hot sauces.:hn


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

In one of our old youth groups, the family of one of my guys owned a Firehouse Subs franchise. For those not familiar, they stock a lot of hot sauces. Well, one of this kids favorite tricks to play on a new kid was to challenge him to a tasteing. They would dip toothpicks in different sauces until one of them couldn't take it anymore. Amazingly enough, "Johnny" always won. He would slip off right before the taste-off and pour 5 or 6 packs of sugar on his tongue (sugar cuts the capsacin). Smart little punk



newmanium79 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I agree. I love hot sauces, and put them on practically everything. However, there's the "edge" where it's just too damn hot for man (i.e Dave's Insanity sauce). A buddy of mine gave me a "dab" on a toothpick and let me tell you it was INSANE!! A horrible trick to play on a friend! (you know who you are)
> 
> My mouth was on fire for about 15 mins. after that. I like hot sauces with good flavor and a nice even heat to it.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like the mayan hot sauce pure habanero seeds and all


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

newmanium79 said:


> However, there's the "edge" where it's just too damn hot for man (i.e *Dave's Insanity sauce*). A buddy of mine gave me a "dab" on a toothpick and let me tell you it was INSANE!! A horrible trick to play on a friend! (you know who you are)
> 
> My mouth was on fire for about 15 mins. after that. I like hot sauces with good flavor and a nice even heat to it.


A few of my "friends" decided it would be funny to see how much of this shit I would eat for 7 bucks a tablespoon. I made it through 4 tablespoons before I started hyperventilating! My mouth was numb but still managed to hurt like hell fire. My eyes were watering, my nose had a continuous stream flowing from it. After about 30 min when the majority of the pain was gone, the worst part started. Anybody that has ever felt a complete ulcer develop in about 15 min raise their hand! When that shit hit my stomach I wanted to die! OMG that was rough! To this day I still cannot stand the smell of habanero peppers.:hn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> A few of my "friends" decided it would be funny to see how much of this shit I would eat for 7 bucks a tablespoon. I made it through 4 tablespoons before I started hyperventilating! My mouth was numb but still managed to hurt like hell fire. My eyes were watering, my nose had a continuous stream flowing from it. After about 30 min when the majority of the pain was gone, the worst part started. Anybody that has ever felt a complete ulcer develop in about 15 min raise their hand! When that shit hit my stomach I wanted to die! OMG that was rough! To this day I still cannot stand the smell of habanero peppers.:hn


:r:r:r

I took a bottle of Dave's Ultimate down to our warehouse in Atlanta for the boys down there to enjoy. They are all Mexican's and love their Habanero hot sauce, but Dave's was over the top. Had the whole lunchroom sweating up a storm

MadDog is even hotter than Dave's!!!!!:dr


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

My roommate has a Habanero plant in our living room. He makes a bunch of his own sauces and there are at least five different sauces in our fridge at any time.

I eat them on alot of Mexican dishes but he puts them on everything.

I do use the fire sauce at taco bell on my baja gorditas


----------



## dschoemaker (Nov 7, 2007)

Like hot sauce, but not so hot I can no longer have any feeling in my mouth. So many sauces have wonderfull and unique flavors with out the overwhelming burn. Generally use the Louisiana Hot Sauce brand.

Dave


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hot wings and Blue Cheeze are one of my favorites.

The hoter the better when I am drinking a beer and have some blue cheese to go with them. 

If its lunch in the afternoon, medium is a bit better.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

If you aren't sweating, you aren't eating.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Hot wings and Blue Cheeze are one of my favorites.
> 
> The hoter the better when I am drinking a beer and have some blue cheese to go with them.
> 
> If its lunch in the afternoon, medium is a bit better.


The scientific reason for this is....Milk is the best cure for hotsauce/pepper over imbibing!

The yin and yang of pepper eating!!

Not to mention they just go well together!!:tu


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> :ss


This thread just shows you need to wear "protection"!!:chk

Thanks for the great links !!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I love Texas Petes hot sauce. 
Thanks to Mikey202 he hooked me up for a years supply on our last trade. 
Alex (snkbyt) also sent some of his bbq sauce with the package and for those of you who have had the pleasure of being bombed with this, will know what I mean about it being an awesome sauce!!:dr


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love hot sauce and you have to have it on mexican food. My wife makes a homemade sauce that is second to none,,,,,as long as it doesn't create a problem at the south end of your personal "border",,,,it's all good!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> I swear, this stuff goes well with just about everything.


Ditto on this stuff,,,,


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I love hot sauce. I'm not big on the "Louisiana" style, except for the Schlotzky's brand. There's is awesome. The rest are more like hint of pepper flavored vinegar.

I pretty much have a different favorite sauce for a different dish.

I like to mix Valentina hot sauce with Worcestershire, Soy, Maggi, lime juice, and salt in an iced glass to which I pour in a beer. Nothing tastes better in the summer than sipping on a Michelada. That's what that recipe makes. Good things. One day you'll be able to buy my premix in the stores, but I've been saying that for years.


----------



## mrglass2626 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just came across this thread...

In England, the national dish is rapidly becoming Indian food....curries in particular.

When I lived there (now in FL) a night out would consist of getting drunk and ending up in one of many, many curry houses until 4am. As time wore on I ordered hotter and hotter curries until I and a friend got to the point where we were literally daring the cooks to make it as hot as possible - just to see if they knew how to cook "outside the lines".

A good night would be one where you ended up crying and dribbling stuff out of your nose but still shovelling the stuff in your mouth.

Tips:
1) Once you start - don't stop until you've eaten all your food, don't pause hoping it will get better.
2) Don't drink water or beer - apparently it opens up the tongue pores and makes things worse for you....(or better depending on how sick you are!)
3) Once you're ready to quit and get rid of the pain THE BEST method I ever came across was to just put salt on your finger and rub it all over your tongue.....it stops the pain instantly!

I miss those nights out.

Now I seek out Indian grocery stores for peppers and add lots of hot sauce to my own creations....that sort of mimics the food but not the atmosphere.

I miss the popadoms and mango/chutney sauce.

:cb


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I love hot sauce and HOT food. The hotter the better, although I'm not a big fan of sauces with vinegar. The hottest sauce I've had is Mad Dog. It has molasses in it and is really viscous. It coats everything on the way down. If you have too much, you can tell exactly where in your body it is. It's great!! Get's the heart pumping and adrenaline going. :dr It's good as a BBQ sauce substitute too. Just make sure you don't inhale the fumes when it's heated up, cuz the vapors are worse than pepper spray. :ss

It kills coming out though.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> I love hot sauce and HOT food. The hotter the better, although I'm not a big fan of sauces with vinegar. The hottest sauce I've had is Mad Dog. It has molasses in it and is really viscous. It coats everything on the way down. If you have too much, you can tell exactly where in your body it is. It's great!! Get's the heart pumping and adrenaline going. :dr It's good as a BBQ sauce substitute too. Just make sure you don't inhale the fumes when it's heated up, cuz the vapors are worse than pepper spray. :ss
> 
> It kills coming out though.


sounds great! going to have to try this one out, thanks!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob said:


> Habanero is ok...Chilies ok...jalapeno is ok....Some Thai is really interesting...Chinese is neat and ...Lousiana sauce...Anything bold, spicy and hot works here. Grandma started me on peppers as a kid. Wasabi now that took me for a ride!!:r


It's pretty neat the way the horseradish or whatever in the wasabi's burns your nose.

For me it would be "who doesn't like hot sauce?". I love the stuff.. love it hot too. Hot mexican food is my all time favorite.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the mexican hot sauce as my wife makes her own and it's better than anything I have ever tasted and I have tasted sauces all over including San Diego where the best mexican food is. I like medium to hot so I can appreciate the taste and not have to suffer the next day sitting on the toidy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ground Habanero paste works for me. It'll blow out the "o" ring. The hotter the better. I actually like "Fire and Ice" for a dessert. Take a half habanero and fill it with Lemon or other sorbet and down it. Nice!!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

scottw said:


> Ground Habanero paste works for me. It'll blow out the "o" ring. The hotter the better. I actually like "Fire and Ice" for a dessert. Take a half habanero and fill it with Lemon or other sorbet and down it. Nice!!


You're as sick and crazed as I am!! :tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Da Bomb's Final Answer. Great stuff. Satan's Blood hurts too.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

try either of those, but kiss your ass goodbye first. I love hot sauce.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

aliefj96 said:


> I love hot sauce. I'm not big on the "Louisiana" style, except for the Schlotzky's brand. There's is awesome. The rest are more like hint of pepper flavored vinegar.
> 
> I pretty much have a different favorite sauce for a different dish.
> 
> I like to mix Valentina hot sauce with Worcestershire, Soy, Maggi, lime juice, and salt in an iced glass to which I pour in a beer. Nothing tastes better in the summer than sipping on a Michelada. That's what that recipe makes. Good things. One day you'll be able to buy my premix in the stores, but I've been saying that for years.


I'm also partial to Schlotxky's brand, but I make my own as well.

Chop/Blend
O-? Habanero peppers (I like at least 2)
6-8 Anaheim peppers
4-6 Jalapeño peppers
1 small or half a large purple onion
1 6-32 Oz of tomato juice (I prefer Walnut Acres Organic Incredible Vegetable because it's vegan or V8 works too)
20 shakes Garlic salt
20 shakes ground cumin
2 tablespoons beet or brown sugar (vegan)

I slit then remove all bad parts and seeds from all the peppers, then chop them up, slice/dice the onion before adding it to the blender with the other ingredients. Then use the various blender settings to suit your taste for texture/liquidity. You can add more sugar if it's too hot for you, but a little goes a long way..

Besure to wear rubber, latex or Nitrile gloves and keep them away from your eyes and uhm personal areas, which you should do anyway, when preparing food with or without gloves.


This was a vegan recipe because at the time, our youngest son was a vegan.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Cheeto said:


> I swear, this stuff goes well with just about everything.


:tpd:This is my favorite the sauce works great but if want to kick it up a notch go with the paste it has the pepper seeds mixed in pure 5 alarm heaven


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Will Rogers said "I never met a man I didn't like." Same goes for me and hot sauces...never met one I din't like...:tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

nozero said:


> I'm also partial to Schlotxky's brand, but I make my own as well.
> 
> Chop/Blend
> O-? Habanero peppers (I like at least 2)
> ...


I'm going to try this. Thanks.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Tapatio is my mistress. :dr


French fries covered in cheese, bacon, sour cream and Tapatio would be my last meal before the chair.

I love the stuff on just about everything.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

in chinese stores they sell this stuff... pronounced "lo gone ma" and it's a nice hot, but with a strong hickory smoked flavour, it's really good, on the jar there's a picture of a woman who looks like a guy. really good!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

hot sauce has become my lord & savior since i've been in israel...mostly tabasco, since that's the only brand that most stores sell, but i did find a bottle of frank's red hot the other day and nearly died of happiness. and bought it, of course


----------



## Jmurman (Apr 22, 2007)

I love hot sauce, but not blazing hot. I used to grow Habenaro peppers and they are way too hot for me.

I'd like to find something that is slightly hotter than Tabasco and yet has the Tabasco flavor.

I LOVE the Tabasco Chipotle sauce.


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

For:

Mexican food, Cholula

Asian, Srirahca

Southen American food, Louisiana, Crystal, or Franks


----------

